# Uber's losses continue in march toward IPO



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/15/...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news public offering


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/15/...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news public offering


Very interesting.

*On Wednesday, Uber posted a loss of $891 million for the second quarter, compared with a loss of more than $1 billion during the same period a year earlier. The company took in $12.01 billion in gross bookings in the quarter - or the amount of passenger fares and food delivery fees - up 41 percent from a year ago. After paying out fees to drivers, revenue was $2.7 billion. When Uber turned a profit last quarter because it offloaded businesses in Russia and Southeast Asia, it cautioned that bump would not last as it planned to reinvest the money.*


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

You know. Lower fares equal more earnings!!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Investors are closely scrutinizing Uber's financials because the company is one of the world's most highly valued private firms, at $62 billion, and is preparing to go public by the end of 2019. Its I.P.O. is expected to be one of the biggest ever for a tech company.

One of the greatest punches in the face that drivers could ever do would be to have a strike the morning of the IPO.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/15/...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news public offering


I read that.
Google was gloating over it earlier.
Uber Eats Biggest Loser.

Does not look good for UBER PAPERBOY.


Uberyouber said:


> You know. Lower fares equal more earnings!!!


" BIGGER LOSSES MEAN MORE INVESTORS"!


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Uber's worth 62 billion ???
Are they including my 2012 Camry ???


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Staggering to lose near $900 million in 3 months. 
No silver bullet to fix what can’t be fixed.
Even if Uber charged pax 2x the current rates & paid drivers the same, the end result is still staggering losses.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Hopefully Uber Drivers are saving their net earnings to invest in the IPO.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Hopefully Uber Drivers are saving their net earnings to invest in the IPO.


hahahaha......

This guy needs a bigger diaper.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> hahahaha......
> 
> This guy needs a bigger diaper.


The two thumbs up certainly inspire confidence for me.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

polar2017 said:


> Staggering to lose near $900 million in 3 months.
> No silver bullet to fix what can't be fixed.
> Even if Uber charged pax 2x the current rates & paid drivers the same, the end result is still staggering losses.


They will pay the drivers less. Scam money from upfront pricing. "Rebalance" payment time for rush hour. Flat dollar instead of surge price. Try to pay the driver 1. 5 on the 3. 2 surge. Winter warm ups ! Lower fares equal more Earnings.
Trust me they work NonStop on how to pay the driver's less. and in their spare time Uber blows billions of dollars in China and autonomous vehicles...and lawsuits !!!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

"Balance sheet: $5.7 billion of cash and $4.7 billion of long-term debt, as of June 30, 2018. Overall assets are listed at $21.1 billion, and overall liabilities at $14.2 billion." - https://www.axios.com/ubers-losses-...870-2f85dfad-851d-49ec-954d-d5476880eecb.html

Burning $300 million a month is $10 million per day. Uber is a financial Auschwitz. Good job, Dara! You are a true capitalist!


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

I WISH I had Uber's & Dara Khosrowshahi’s problems


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> Hopefully Uber Drivers are saving their net earnings to invest in the IPO.


I'd seriously be thinking about shorting that stock.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I'd seriously be thinking about shorting that stock.


Be careful. You could be crushed by a stampede of stupidity.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Be careful. You could be crushed by a stampede of stupidity.


just wait until the dumb**** retail investor chain of fools runs out then short the shit out of it.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Burning $300 million a month is $10 million per day. Uber is a* financial Auschwitz.* Good job, Dara! You are a true capitalist!


really dude...


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> really dude...


With the drivers isolated in a labor camp.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> With the drivers isolated in a labor camp.


Just doubling down. Huh Heinrich...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ever WONDER why the " "TRADITIONAL" CARNIVAL BARKER
is Always depicted with Hat & Cane ?

Hurry Hurry Hurry !

Step Right Up !

LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY !

Everyones a Winner !

Observe photo of Charles Ponzi . . .

Hurry Hurry Hurry . . .

NO NEED TO TIP !

Remember
CON MAN is short for Confidence Man.

Uber with CONFIDENCE !

Recruit your Friends !

( Everything means SOMETHING)

Humming " Grand Illusion"- Styx


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

you forgot one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This message brought to you by Placebo Investments Firm.



Uberyouber said:


> you forgot one.
> 
> View attachment 252382


Almost as Impressive as the E in ENRON.

They even had " ENRON STADIUM".
Now known as MINUTE MAID PARK . . .

Where is Uber Raceway ?

(Imagine . . . Long Haul Drag Racing !)


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

fax said:


> uber is gas chambers inc............. for cars
> 
> they won't murder you just your ride
> 
> ...


Now this is derailing the reality into a diversion.

I am referring to the model ("burning" huge amounts of money and constraining drivers into a below poverty income level rates). When Uber says driving on the platform is a choice, I say the decision is based on their initial misleading. That is the reason they only retain 4% of the drivers during a business year.

When you start making analogies about gas chambers and murder, even metaphorically, you hijack the essence of the argument willing to kill any discussion about Uber's ethics.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Despite the fact that I understand where you are coming from, I don't want you to feel offended when I say this is Alex Jones type of speech, and this kind of speech is not even considered serious.

The same way you can go out and say _Stalin was evil_, _California is communist_,_ The earth is flat, You got kidnapped by an UFO _or _There was no moon landing. 
_
What you describe is Corporate America "modern" Capitalism most of the Americans (including many users here) are confused by, because they grew learning how Capitalism is good, but today people get hurt by it. That is something difficult to understand or accept.

Why are they confused? Because of the criminal aspect of it, allowed by the lack of a "decent" (and here we can have a long discussion) regulatory environment for any business to operate. The key question is "How much is enough for these large corporations?"

If you want to actively make your voice heard and listened to, you need to dial down the metaphors (even if you say there is nothing metaphorical about it) and objectively address the reality.

Of course, this is only my opinion and you can choose whatever path you want, but if you keep it this way, don't be surprised when even your potential allies will tend to abandon your road. The problem is not with the facts you are addressing (which I completely agree about), the problem is with the analogies you make.

When I commented "Uber is a financial Auschwitz!" I've pointed towards the monumental stupidity of their financial initiatives, using a very dark point of reference (while there is no crime if you actually burn millions of dollars in your backyard fire pit just for fun).

The "With the drivers isolated in a labor camp" comment, I've completed the dark image, but labor is no murder either.

If you want to go philosophical (because this is one of the two extremes - philosophy or the court of law in which corporate america is on trial) you can read "1984" by George Orwell.










There is no evil by the way. It is only a fundamental difference (and a large and larger gap) between forces and their goals. Our goal , as a society, is to reverse the current process, and we could be fine. It is a process, though.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> There is no evil by the way.


There's plenty of evil in the world right now including ISIS who murdered these two naive Americans.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ne...make-believe-killed-by-islamic-state.amp.html

*Couple who believed evil is 'make-believe' killed by Islamic State*


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> There's plenty of evil in the world right now including ISIS who murdered these two naive Americans.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ne...make-believe-killed-by-islamic-state.amp.html
> 
> *Couple who believed evil is 'make-believe' killed by Islamic State*


Yes, but that is not related to Uber.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

yea you are kinda over thinking it. or maybe not...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Yes, but that is not related to Uber.


Okay. If you're saying Uber is not evil then I agree.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Despite the fact that I understand where you are coming from, I don't want you to feel offended when I say this is Alex Jones type of speech, and this kind of speech is not even considered serious.
> 
> The same way you can go out and say _Stalin was evil_, _California is communist_,_ The earth is flat, You got kidnapped by an UFO _or _There was no moon landing.
> _
> ...


There's plenty of evil.
Stalin would have eaten your liver, with a nice Chianti. And fava beans.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> There's plenty of evil.
> Stalin would have eaten your liver, with a nice Chianti. And fava beans.


Stalin and Chianti in the same sentence... think again.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> This message brought to you by Placebo Investments Firm.
> 
> Almost as Impressive as the E in ENRON.
> 
> ...


Uber should change its name to Unrun


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Stalin and Chianti in the same sentence... think again.


I'm not a wine connosour. It's a reference to "Silence of the Lambs".


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> You need to make up your mind. Stalin was real. A movie is a work of fiction. Please understand the differences first and then try to comment about "evil". My point is - you have no idea about what communism was and is. You only watch the movies and think you know.


I read history. Do I think I know Stalin sentenced over 6 million "undesirables" to "build the Siberian railroad?"
I've worked with Russian expats for decades. They don't think Stalin was a good guy either. They aren't afraid to call him Evil. The reason for this is simple- it's a first amendment right to have an opinion here.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Investors are closely scrutinizing Uber's financials because the company is one of the world's most highly valued private firms, at $62 billion, and is preparing to go public by the end of 2019. Its I.P.O. is expected to be one of the biggest ever for a tech company.
> 
> One of the greatest punches in the face that drivers could ever do would be to have a strike the morning of the IPO.


We need to strike that entire week leading up to the IPO.....both Lyft and Uber IPO dates. I guarantee once the dates for both are announced I will be on this board trying to drum up support to help make both platforms as unstable as possible. A consistent reliable experience is what these experience economy tech companies are based on and the drivers are the purveyors thereof. It is also up to us to make sure that our voices are heard through making it as inconsistent as possible whether it be cancelling, longhauling, etc.. More importantly though is to make sure to make the impact the week leading up to both IPO as it will be fresh in people's minds.

I have never had such animosity for companies before but after the Uber/Lyft driving experience I say all localities and states need to regulate the hell out of these platforms as they obviously will push the envelope no matter how unethical or illegal (e.g. minimum wage) it is.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

nouberipo said:


> I will be on this board trying to drum up support to help make both platforms as unstable as possible.


Too bad this board is less than 1% of active drivers.



nouberipo said:


> I say all localities and states need to regulate the hell out of these platforms


They all already did regulate the hell out of them. All the governing agencies regulated rideshare exactly the way they were paid to. Arizona, perhaps being the leader of those regulations. In Jan '15, within 2 weeks of being sworn into office Gov Ducey quickly used his executive powers to change AZ transportation laws to allow Uber to freely conduct business in the state without commercial insurance, without driver background checks, without driver drug testing, without yearly vehicle licensing, without required maintenance log and without airport compliance. Gov Ducey also gave Uber free reign to test their autonomous vehicles without any regulations whatsoever and we all saw the deadly result of that decision.









I believe that there was a nice campaign contribution to then candidate Ducey. Prior to Ducey, rideshare was illegal in AZ.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

transporter007 said:


> I WISH I had Uber's & Dara Khosrowshahi's problems


You have.
They're called not enough money to pay drivers fairly, while diverting investors funds unproductively.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Here is another problem i see with Uber's IPO. If it's going to be as valuable as they think it is, why would Travis have sold $1.4 billion worth or private shares. Dara likes to equate Uber to Amazon, but $5000 invested in Amazon IPO about 20 years ago would be worth $42 million today a 120,000% increase. Travis wanted to actually sell more than what he was able to sell, he could not find a bigger sucker, so if he thought it was as valuable as Amazon in 20 years Travis would have make trillions of dollars or more the calculator could not calculate such a big number. by keeping it in Uber, but he knows it isn't worth what the IPO is asking for.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Here is another problem i see with Uber's IPO. If it's going to be as valuable as they think it is, why would Travis have sold $1.4 billion worth or private shares. Dara likes to equate Uber to Amazon, but $5000 invested in Amazon IPO about 20 years ago would be worth $42 million today a 120,000% increase. Travis wanted to actually sell more than what he was able to sell, he could not find a bigger sucker, so if he thought it was as valuable as Amazon in 20 years Travis would have make trillions of dollars or more the calculator could not calculate such a big number. by keeping it in Uber, but he knows it isn't worth what the IPO is asking for.


Travis got the best deal he could.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Travis got the best deal he could.









goneubering said:


> There's plenty of evil in the world right now including ISIS who murdered these two naive Americans.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ne...make-believe-killed-by-islamic-state.amp.html
> 
> *Couple who believed evil is 'make-believe' killed by Islamic State*


You want to know what else is evil an insurance CEO who makes $100 million a year salary by increasing patient's insurance rates and denying claims.

If you want to make billions by selling stuff cheaply like Walmart, have a field day. In fact poor people benefit from their low prices. But if there is a lot of corporate greed in the US and the government has convinced you that they are great and that it's necessary for the poor and the working poor to contribute to the economy while these corporations and hedge fund managers become billionaires by doing almost nothing. These corporate tax cuts for corporations have hurt America by increasing the deficit. The corporations are not even creating more jobs with the savings they are buying back stock.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Too bad this board is less than 1% of active drivers.
> 
> They all already did regulate the hell out of them. All the governing agencies regulated rideshare exactly the way they were paid to. Arizona, perhaps being the leader of those regulations. In Jan '15, within 2 weeks of being sworn into office Gov Ducey quickly used his executive powers to change AZ transportation laws to allow Uber to freely conduct business in the state without commercial insurance, without driver background checks, without driver drug testing, without yearly vehicle licensing, without required maintenance log and without airport compliance. Gov Ducey also gave Uber free reign to test their autonomous vehicles without any regulations whatsoever and we all saw the deadly result of that decision.
> View attachment 256692
> ...


Orlando invented a new class of for hire vehicle specifically for Uber and STILL Uber didn't require drivers to get permits (except Uber black drivers at the airport)

99% of drivers had no idea they were operating without the required permits.

They just paid fines when drivers were unlucky enough to get hit. I suspect Uber grey listed the regulators accounts when they nailed drivers in stings.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Orlando invented a new class of for hire vehicle specifically for Uber and STILL Uber didn't require drivers to get permits (except Uber black drivers at the airport)
> 
> 99% of drivers had no idea they were operating without the required permits.
> 
> They just paid fines when drivers were unlucky enough to get hit. I suspect Uber grey listed the regulators accounts when they nailed drivers in stings.


In our state, not abiding by state for hire regulations is not only a fine but sometimes a criminal offense.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> In our state, not abiding by state for hire regulations is not only a fine but sometimes a criminal offense.


It's only against the law here if they don't have proper insurance. Driving without the insurance coverage is a week in the clank something they do to fortune teller cabs when they get into an accident without insurance.

All they could nail Uber with is picking up without a permit which is on the same level as a parking ticket (except at the airport) where the was a specific law allowing the airports to throw them anyone engaged in business without a permit off property.

$150 in fines is enough to scare me out of areas I don't have a permit. Same with cab companies.

$150 fines add up quick and not having permits will drive a cab company under real quick.

Uber however was a lot harder to catch. Back in the day I explicitly avoided pickups in high risk areas (places that code enforcement likes to hang out) at and I never got caught.

Then again I had years of experience dodging Orlando code enforcement. And by that I knew where I couldn't pick up. Cause I'd never pick up a repeat customer somewhere I didn't have a permit for... like their house...


----------

